# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  الاصابات الرياضية في التشريع الجنائي الاسلامي / دراسة فقهيه مقارنة)

## dyadak

الإصابات الرياضية في التشريع الجنائي الإسلامي إعداد عروبة ناصر "محمد أبو سيف" الشرفا إشراف د. مروان القدومي د. صبحي نمر الملخص تهدف هذه الدراسة في هذه الرسالة إلى توضيح معنى الإصابة وبيان أنواع الإصابات وأقسامها المتعددة وطرق الوقاية منها وتوضيح المسؤولية الجنائية المترتبة على الإصابات الرياضية وأساس هذه المسؤولية كما تهدف إلى بيان حقوق اللاعبين التي كفلها الإسلام وضمنها بشريعته الشاملة المتوازنة العادلة التي لم تفرط في أي حق من حقوق اللاعب المصاب متفوقة على القانون الرياضي لهذه الألعاب الذي حصر العقوبة في داخل أرض الملعب، دون أن يتحمل المعتدي أية تبعات نتيجة اعتدائه ومتميزة عن القانون الجنائي الدولي الذي أغفل ذلك ولم يهتم به، وأعطى الصلاحية الكاملة لقانون اللعبة ليأخذ مجراه. وقد أنبنت الرسالة من عدد من القضايا والمسائل شكل تآلفها وحدة دالة على الإصابات الرياضية في التشريع الجنائي، من ذلك أنه أرّخ بإيجاز للألعاب الرياضية القديمة، وعند المسلمين، وبين أهميتها عند هذه الأمم، ولا سيما عند المسلمين الذين أولوها رعاية خاصة وفق قيود وضوابط معينة، ليفيد منها كل فرد من أفراد المجتمع. ومن ذلك أن الرسالة تحدثت عن مشروعية الألعاب الرياضية في الإسلام واهتمامه بها وامتداحه لها، بصفتها قوة بدنية، ومعياراً مهماً، لاختيار الرجال. وناقشت الرسالة كذلك المفهوم العام للإصابات وأنواعها وأقسامها من حيث شيوع الألعاب وانتشارها وأعمار اللاعبين وأعضاء الجسم وشدة الإصابة وخطورتها وحجم تأثيرها على الإنسان، كما وضح طرق الوقاية من هذه الإصابات. ومن القضايا التي ناقشتها الرسالة أيضاً المسؤولية الجنائية؛ مفهومها، وأركانها، وأساسها الشرعي والقانوني، والأسباب الموجبة لإيقاعها على اللاعب، والحالات المؤدية لرفعها عنه. ومن هذه القضايا كذلك أن الرسالة بينت حقوق المصاب، وأركان الجريمة على ما دون النفس كما أعطى مثالاً تطبيقياً جنائياً لإحدى الألعاب المعاصرة والمشهورة مع بيان الحكم الذي صدر بهذا الخصوص،وانتهت الرسالة بخاتمة ضمنتها أهم النتائج والتوصيات

 النص الكامل

http://www.najah.edu/modules/graduat...=2&id=790&l=ar

----------

